# My Oblisk



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just finished my oblisk, check it out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... you have been busy building! Looks like it's going to be a great year for your haunt!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Show-off.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Show-off.


Yeah! But I really like it anyway. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice. What are the angles of the pyramid or how did you make the pyramid?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmm symbol of your manlyhood and you used pink foam. Your really getting into this prop thing arent you. Anyway, you did a really nice job, it looks great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very Nice! I really need one of these in my cemetery. If I have time this year (yeah right), I may attempt one. Can you post some still pics of it in better light. Hard to get the full effect with the garage lighting.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hpropman, the dimension for the pyramid/triangle top are 8x8x8. I then had to cut the edges of each triangle in a 30 degree angle, so they would fit together. I just sued my eye and filled in the gaps with glue and joint compound.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> Hpropman, the dimension for the pyramid/triangle top are 8x8x8. I then had to cut the edges of each triangle in a 30 degree angle, so they would fit together. I just sued my eye and filled in the gaps with glue and joint compound.


Cool thanks for the update. Joint compound is our friend indeed. Nice job on the finished product.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good job indeed hauntcast. Looks like you went to egypt and took it out of the pharoh's tomb.


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sweet build. Guess what I'm making this year?


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Really good work, wish i had one


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

This helps. Some point in time ill use this to make one.


----------

